# Loaded and headed home



## David Van Asperen (Aug 8, 2015)

My partner Norman wither the E Z boardwalk 40n

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 8, 2015)

OH BOY god have no fury like a man and his saw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2015)

Very cool!! You really have to do a video for us after you get familiar with it. Great mill, I always wanted to get that one, storage is a problem for me as far as where I would keep it. But it does have a great reputation and imo is the best bang for the buck in a manual mill. It looks like you got the siding attachment too.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes on the siding attachment. Norman has some use for it now and if we have it I am sure it will get some more use
Thanks to all. Hoe to mill something soon Will post some pics

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 8, 2015)

@justallan ! That guy stole your mill and stripped the black paint off! It's so purdy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 8, 2015)

Just totally out of curiosity... why bring a trailer? Seems that would cost you a bunch extra in gas on the way down. 

Totally jealous that you've got a nice new mill though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 8, 2015)

I need(want) one of those in my...yard...Darn shop's too full of wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2015)

You got a workhorse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 8, 2015)

AND...... let the fun begin! Just take extra time leveling your tracks and it shouldn't work you to badly.
@norman vandyke, this mill is my mills' big brother.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 8, 2015)

Used a trailer becaus Norman had it. There is quite a lot of road construction in the 600 miles that we have to travel each way Was not sure of the tow trailer springs ect. We are happy to not Boyce the mill any more than Needed


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 8, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> Used a trailer becaus Norman had it. There is quite a lot of road construction in the 600 miles that we have to travel each way Was not sure of the tow trailer springs ect. We are happy to not Boyce the mill any more than Needed


Long ways! I think I'm about 4 or 5 hours from a woodmiser dealer. Never been there though. Also never seen one running that wasn't on YouTube. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 8, 2015)

I say good call on putting it on a trailer. I've moved mine around the driveway with the 4-wheeler and it feels pretty top heavy. I'm sure that if I take it up on the mountain that I'll take it off it's trailer and use my flatbed, but where I would be going is a bunch of sidehill stuff and I'm just not going to gamble it. Please keep me posted of how you think it handles for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 8, 2015)

Mill trailer package does not have lights and we are not home yet. Long drive but I have wanted a mill for a very long time so short when considering that it has been only a dream for so long Best thing is my bride Kim is all good with it I am blessed

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------

